# S7 1212C AC/DC/Rly, Relais-Ausgänge anschließen



## reloop2k (7 August 2012)

blutige Anfängerfrage:

habe die 1212C AC/DC/Rly mit 6 digitalen Ausgängen. Wie schließe ich z.B. einen Lüfter (24V) am Ausgang an? Welche Spannung liegt am Ausgang? (Leider grad keinen Multimeter zur Hand)
Kann ich direkt anschließen? 

Was brauche ich, wenn ich 230V Endgeräte mit dem Ausgang steuern will?


----------



## reloop2k (7 August 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich direkt einen 24V Lüfter am Ausgang anschließen, ist das richtig?


----------



## reloop2k (7 August 2012)

Hier ein Auszug aus den technischen Daten:


----------



## reloop2k (7 August 2012)

Kann ich z.B. diesen lüfter 
http://www.mercateo.com/p/115-390350/3414NG_Axialluefter_DC_92_x_92_x_25_mm_24_VDC.html

direkt am Ausgang mit der Adresse Q0.0 anschließen? Am PLC steht die Bezeichnung 1L an diesem Ausgang.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (7 August 2012)

Ich würde soetwas immer über Koppelrelais oder gar (Installations)Schütze schalten. Sowohl 24 V als auch 230V. Wir unterscheiden so auch die einzelnen 24V Potentiale nach Intern/Extern vom Schaltschrank


----------



## reloop2k (8 August 2012)

Es dient lediglich Demonstrationszwecken. Kann ich dann z.B. dieses Koppelrelais benutzen?
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...-495290240050-2-Wechsler-8-A/6130212&ref=list
Wie schließe ich diesen richtig an? habe leider wenig Erfahrung im elektrotechnischen Bereich. Wo kommt der Ausgang 1L (Adresse Q0.0) im Relais rein. Wo schließe ich dann das Endgerät an.

Ausserdem würde ich auch gerne z.B. ein 230V Endgerät mit ca. 30 Watt Leistung ausprobieren.


----------



## det (8 August 2012)

Hallo reloop,

vielleicht solltest Du erstmal einen Elektro - Grundkurs machen. So mit Sicherheitsunterweisung et.c.,  bevor Du mit SPS usw. anfängst.Es wäre ärgerlich wenn Du deine S7-1200 aus unwissenheit schrottest. Viel schlimmer ist es aber, wenn Du Dich selbst schrottest. Denn dafür reichen 230V locker !!! Zum Anschließen Deiner S7-1200 würde ich mal nach dem Handbuch suchen und lesen. Gibt's als download bei S....

Grüße Detlef


----------



## reloop2k (8 August 2012)

Das ist natürlich richtig, dachte eigentlich, dass es nicht so schwer sein kann ein Gerät an einen Ausgang zu hängen. Eigentlich wollte ich den 24V Lüfter direkt an den Ausgang hängen ohne alles. Nur zur Sicherheit hier nochmal nachgefragt. 

Hier ist ein Auszug aus dem Handbuch:


----------



## reloop2k (8 August 2012)

Sind die Werte des Kondensators von des Widerstands ok für mein Endgerät?
Als MOV kann ich den hier verwenden? 

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/500663/Epcos-Metalloxid-Scheiben-Varistoren-B72214S251K101-Varistor-Spannung-390-V/5441530&ref=list

Die Schaltung, um AC-Lasten anzusteuern würde ich so schon hinbekommen


----------



## reloop2k (8 August 2012)

Wenn ich diese Koppelrelais verwenden will
http://www.elektrofachmarkt-online.de/index.php?cat=279&lang=DEU&product=550984

kann mir jemand sagen wie die Schaltung dann aussehen würde, bzw. wie das Koppelrelais zu verschalten ist?


----------



## reloop2k (9 August 2012)

An dem Ausgang .0 liegt derzeit eine 1 an, die LED leuchtet. Ich kann mit dem Multimeter jedoch keine Spannungen bei 0. messen. Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## MSB (9 August 2012)

Nunja, elektrotechnische Grundlagen halt ...

An .0, .1, .2, .3 kommt genau die Spannung raus welche du an "1L" anlegst.
An .4, .5 kommt genau die Spannung raus welche du an "2L" anlegst.

siehe:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/36932465
beim Schaltplan der 1212AC/DC/RLY (Seite 767)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## reloop2k (9 August 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Nunja, elektrotechnische Grundlagen halt ...
> 
> An .0, .1, .2, .3 kommt genau die Spannung raus welche du an "1L" anlegst.
> An .4, .5 kommt genau die Spannung raus welche du an "2L" anlegst.
> ...



Vielen Dank.


----------



## reloop2k (9 August 2012)

Spricht irgendwas dagegen die Stromquelle der 24V DC Geberspannung dafür zu benutzen, wie im folgenden Bild zu sehen?


----------



## vollmi (9 August 2012)

Für deinen Zweck spricht nix dagegen.


----------



## MSB (9 August 2012)

reloop2k schrieb:


> Spricht irgendwas dagegen die Stromquelle der 24V DC Geberspannung dafür zu benutzen, wie im folgenden Bild zu sehen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 18039



Kommt darauf an, Fakt ist, dir an dem Ausgang Geberspannung "nur" 300mA zur Verfügung stehen.

Dein oben beschriebener Lüfter würde z.B. ~100mA brauchen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ThorstenD2 (9 August 2012)

dafür könnte er dann ja die Koppelrelais nehmen und die Spannung eines extra Netzteils schalten.
Nur sind die verlinkten Koppelrelais die falschen, er bräuchte dann 24V DC anstatt die 230V Spulenspannung wie verlinkt.

Z.B. diese hier

http://www.elektrofachmarkt-online.de/index.php?cat=279&lang=DEU&product=550983

- die Klemmen A2 der Relais verbindest du alle miteinander und ziehst sie einmal noch oben bei (1) auf eine Klemme M.
- wie um 10:39h schon beschrieben eine Brücke von (1) L+ auf unten X12 Klemme 1L
- von X12 Klemme .0 auf A1 deines ersten Relais, von X12 Klemme .1 auf A1 deines zweiten Relais usw

Damit solltest Du schon mal die Relais anziehen lassen können.

An den Relais schliesst Du dann auf der Klemme 11 die "Plus" Leitung (meisst L+) des Netzteils an. An Klemme 14 schaltet das Relais dann durch zu deinem Lüfter. (Klemme 12 wäre ein Öffner Kontakt)
Den "Minus" vom Lüfter schliesst Du direkt an der Masse-Klemme des Netzteils (meisst M) an. Alternativ könnte man dafür auch den zweiten Wechslerkontakt von deinem Relais nehmen (21 und 24)

http://www.schukat.com/schukat/schukat_proto_01.nsf/lookupfiguresweb/E6411|c||g|a|w/$file/wz.gif


----------



## reloop2k (9 August 2012)

Danke für die detailierte Beschreibung.

Kann ich
dieses Netzteil dafür benutzen?
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17620&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

möchte dann doch was größeres anschließen. Oder darf ich maximal 30 Watt DC an 1L anlegen? Wie hier herauszulesen?


----------



## reloop2k (9 August 2012)

Habs mal aufgezeichnet, so wie ich es verstanden habe, richtig?



Noch 2 offene Fragen:_
die Klemmen A2 der Relais verbindest du alle miteinander und ziehst sie einmal noch oben bei (1) auf eine Klemme M._
Was meinst du damit? Es gibt doch nur eine A2 Klemme, und bei (1) auf Klemme M (des PLCs bei der Geberspannung L+?)

Wozu 2 Relais? Will ja nur ein Endgerät an einen Ausgang hängen.


----------



## Thinfilm (9 August 2012)

reloop2k schrieb:


> Noch 2 offene Fragen:_
> die Klemmen A2 der Relais verbindest du alle miteinander und ziehst sie einmal noch oben bei (1) auf eine Klemme M._
> Was meinst du damit? Es gibt doch nur eine A2 Klemme, und bei (1) auf Klemme M (des PLCs bei der Geberspannung L+?)



schon mal was von Parallelschaltung gehört?. Du verbindest alle A2 (welche das gleiche Spannungspotential haben) von Relais zu Relais und führst das letzte (oder erste) zum Minuspol Deiner Spannungsversorgung.

Und generell:

Wenn ich so Deine Aussagen mir anhöre, würde ich Dir dringend abraten irgendwelche Geräte mit 230V betreiben zu wollen ohne Dich selber in Lebensgefahr zu bringen!!!!!


----------



## reloop2k (9 August 2012)

Thinfilm schrieb:


> schon mal was von Parallelschaltung gehört?. Du verbindest alle A2 (welche das gleiche Spannungspotential haben) von Relais zu Relais und führst das letzte (oder erste) zum Minuspol Deiner Spannungsversorgung.



Achsoo, war der Meinung es gibt nur 1 Koppelrelais (siehe Skizze), daher die Frage, welche ich miteinander verbinden soll.



Thinfilm schrieb:


> Und generell:
> 
> Wenn ich so Deine Aussagen mir anhöre, würde ich Dir dringend abraten irgendwelche Geräte mit 230V betreiben zu wollen ohne Dich selber in Lebensgefahr zu bringen!!!!!



Möchte vorerst nur 24V Geräte betreiben. Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht wieso ich zwei Relais brauche, möchte wie gesagt nur an einem Ausgang 0. (Q0.0) ein Gerät dranhängen. 

Stimmt ansonsten meine Skizze der Schaltung?


----------



## ThorstenD2 (9 August 2012)

Ja die Skizze stimmt,
(vllt noch eine Sicherung nach deinem grossen 24V Trafo einbauen)

Dachte aber du wolltest deinen 24Volt Lüfter an Ausgang1 und ein 230Volt Gerät an Ausgang2 benutzen, daher 2 Relais


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

